# Fog Chiller Parts Find



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

There may be a short window on this one...

I am thinking about building one of the fog chiller barrels like Froggys has suggested. Out of coincidence, I browsed woot.com to see what I can impulse purchase today and see that they are dumping hydroponic gear... as in tubing and tubing fans that are already wired and look pretty useful in a fog chiller build.

http://tools.woot.com/plus/ipower-grow-lights#

Am not sure if the hoods will work for somebody's other props.


----------

